# How best to paint my new built-in Bookshelves?



## Ashdale (Dec 21, 2008)

I read a lot of good advice on how Rebecca should paint her kitchen cabinets, but would you use the same paints and techniques when painting a bookshelf? I'm a relative beginner woodworker and very inexperienced at good paint jobs.

The bookshelves are mostly made of Poplar and high grade plywood. I brushed on one coat of an oil based primer. What should I do next? Do most pros use a high-gloss paint on bookshelves or Semi-Gloss or Enamel? I love the idea of renting a Spray gun but should I? And should I use a Latex top coat or an oil based top coat?

Oh and my wife wants it all done by Christmas. Can someone help with that?

Marshall


----------



## SteveB (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's what I do:

Brush on primer-I use Kilz water base usually, but other brands are good, too.
Sand primer-This gets rid of brush marks.
Remove sanding dust with shop vacuum and tack cloths.
Spray first coat of semi-gloss paint.
Let dry for 24 hours.
Lightly sand with very fine sandpaper to remove runs, drips, and errors.
Spray second coat of semi-gloss paint.
Let dry for 24 hours.

I like water-based paint because of easier cleanup, but oil-based paint gives a better finish.

Use Floetrol or Penetrol (or a competing brand) to thin the paint and slow down the curing speed. This allows the paint to flatten more before it skims over.

You can buy a low-end sprayer for less than you'll pay for rental.

Don't set anything heavy on the paint for a few weeks. It's dry on the top, but still wet underneath. You don't want your books to stick. 

Multiple thin coats are better than fewer thick coats.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Steve is right, many thin coats beats few thick coats. You'll get less runs as well. I agree with priming as well. I recently tried American Pride low-VOC primer from ecohaus and was really happy with the results. Rent a good HVLP sprayer, or buy an Earlex from Woodcraft


----------



## Ashdale (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help on this. A follow up question: are the sprayers they sell at the big box stores worth buying for furniture projects like my bookshelves? Or would I be better off buying a different kind that is perhaps more professional grade and what would you look for in a good sprayer?

thanks,
Marshall


----------

